# How to use fullfillment service for my own website?



## JoeOhio (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, I am new and this question has probably been asked before but i have not had the chance to check all of the other threads on this topic.
I want to start my own website for my t-shirts but I need a fulfillment service that has blank t-shirts and will print my design and my brand logo on the shirt and ship them on demand. Also, i may possibly need help with my design for my brand logo. Where can i find these things and how do i set this up through my own website? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Joe, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!



> but i have not had the chance to check all of the other threads on this topic.


That may be a good place to start  There are lots of threads that talk about fulfillment. By reading those first, you don't have to wait around for someone to see and respond to your question. 



> I want to start my own website for my t-shirts but I need a fulfillment service that has blank t-shirts and will print my design and my brand logo on the shirt and ship them on demand


Lots of places do that. Spreadshirt, CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection, etc.




> Also, i may possibly need help with my design for my brand logo.


That's not really a service fulfillment companies provide. You would need to look into hiring a freelance artist for that. Lots of freelance places are around like elance, guru.com, etc. (use the search box at the top of the page to find more information on hiring freelance graphic artists)



> Where can i find these things and how do i set this up through my own website?



You can find all the answers you need in the search


----------

